# help!!!!



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

oh no my fahaka has got white fluff under its body if u look closely,and may even have a couple of white spots on its fins,i,m sure it is fungus he is a bit darker than normal,not active,and is not eating.Water is fine he may have caught it off 1 of the 2 cons he lives with,damn i knew i shouldn,t have added the cons as they always scrap.What should i do i have removed the cons and done a 50% water change and added salt and interpet anti fungus and finrot.What else should i do????This is the first fish i have had ill in ages i think it is due to the cons fighting 1 got ill and passed it on too malibu i think he,ll live but he,s not well any advice on what to do


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm an aquatic biologist....that is a bacterial disease..i would recommend uing a medicatinon called fungus eliminater...i use it all the time to kill my piranhas bacterial infections


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers its totally better now







he healed real quick he is staying on his own from now on,he is really active and and his colour is back.He just eat 8 prawns


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

did you use my recondmendation ??? if not please let my know what you used to cure the fella...will add it my medical books


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i used interpet anti fungus and finrot it cleared it up within days along with aquaruim salt he is fine now really colourful


----------

